# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: MTU چیست ؟

## سیما122

دوستان سلام 
کسی مقاله ای در رابطه با MTU داره ؟
اطلاعات من درباره MTU بسیار محدوده . در حد اینکه می دونم  MTU از کلمات Maximum Transmission Unit اقتباس و نشاندهنده بيشترين حجم داده ای است که امکان ارسال آن از طريق لايه Data Link به عنوان يک موجوديت مجزاء وجود دارد. اندازه MTU بر حسب بايت اندازه گيري مي شود . در اکثر شبکه هاي اترنت از يک MTU با اندازه 1500 بايت استفاده مي گردد.
 اما نیاز به اطلاعات وسیع تری دارم لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## manvaputra

http://www.apparentnetworks.com/main...tu_aug2002.pdf

تا چه وسعتی به اطلاعات نیاز دارید؟

----------


## سیما122

دوست عزیز اطلاعات شما بسیار جامع و کامل است اما من در حد یک تحقیق دو یا سه صفحه ای اونم به فارسی مطلب می خوام . دلیلش هم اینه که تا هفته آینده باید تمام مطالبی که ارائه می دم از حفظ باشم . اگر توی این زمینه بتونی کمکم کنی ممنون می شم

----------


## manvaputra

بعید می دونم چیز فارسی خوب گیرتون بیاد ولی باز می گردم

----------

